# Dog Flea Medication Advice



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure there are quite a few members out there that own dogs. What have you been using in terms of flea and worm prevention? I have been using Sentinel but I'm wondering if there is anything better out there. I've heard quite a bit of bad feedback on Sentinel, mind you I haven't really had a bad experience with it.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Revolution. 
I just use advantage for about two to three months and done. Least time used most likely the best. 
I have hundreds of customers every week or so... The dogs on the pill still get fleas and still get bit. Just don't lay eggs. No good for dogs with flea allergies as they still suffer. Advantage.. Gone right away. Stops the bites. July to October then I quit for the rest of the year. 
I don't see keeping harm on all year round. Costly and not necessary. Unless your going to California for the winter or something.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I get Advantage too,is super good


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I also use Advantage, only drip them during the months of June-October for my guys.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

effox said:


> I also use Advantage, only drip them during the months of June-October for my guys.


What about a dewormer? My dog definitely needs something as she is always scavenging. She also loves racoon and goose poop


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I also use advantage May-October. This year we used a product called Trifexis good for fleas and worms. It seems to do a good job as well. Google it and see what you think.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I corrected the spelling in the title of your post...I read it as saying "Dog *Flees from* Medication Advice"! This definitely describes my dog's reaction to the vet, but probably isn't what you're looking for. :lol:

We use Revolution, but just in flea season. No issues.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Put a cloth soft
Muzzle on your dog when out walking if it eats goose and raccoon poo. As they can get serious enteritis and bacterial infections . That's more likely than worms. I have a customer that has to do that with her flat coat in the trails as she eats poo.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Who, has a flatcoat? I have had my eyes open for one for years, but have never seen one for sale. 

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have flat coat and collie mix. We adopted him 2 years ago. It a very good mix and he is a very playful dog who loves water.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have about 6 that come in for grooming at my shop. 
I prefer labs for their calmness. Flat coats are more emotional and nervous. 
Flat coats act
More like setters.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Ask your vet for dewormer - most of the over the counter stuff isn't effective for tapeworms. Be very careful if your dog is eating raccoon poop, they carry a particularily nasty type of roundworm, especially if you have kids in the house


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Elle said:


> I corrected the spelling in the title of your post...I read it as saying "Dog *Flees from* Medication Advice"! This definitely describes my dog's reaction to the vet, but probably isn't what you're looking for. :lol:
> 
> We use Revolution, but just in flea season. No issues.


Thanks for the correction 
I decided to go with Revolution. We applied the first dose and will probably stop during the winter months.
Thanks everybody for your input.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

My vet prescribed Revolution. Parasitic control for fleas, ticks, mites and worms.


----------

